# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Pizza (Pica) - Si t'i gatuajmë dhe më shumë...

## DINA

-CILAT JANE PIZAT ME TE PREFERUARA NGA JU
-DHE NGA PIZZAT ITALIANE DHE ATO GREKE CILAT JANE ME TE PREFERUARAT.KU ESHTE DALLIMI  MES TYRE.
-PER MUA JANE ATO ITALIANE ME MOZARELA<>

                     ME RESPEKT DINA

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Estella

Preferenza ime eshte Pizza Hut. Deep dish, Italian Sausage, Green Peppers, Portabella Mushrooms, Banana peppers & Black Olives.  UUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## EDVIR

dina pizzat nuk jane te keqija moj por po i hengre shume do e pesosh me degjo mua , nje keshille per te miren tende!!!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DINA

Po me pelqejne o Edvir .
Po do e mar ne konsiderate keshillen tende
    me respekt Dina

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## greendrag

Mere Dina ,mere ne konsideratë.
Dëgjo vllain ti që punon ndihmës picier,më ësht bo barku si pica me brum dopie :-)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BlondiE_18

po pati mushrooms vdes edhe une :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## london_girl_02

ahahahah  BlondiE   ihihihi  edhe unaaaaaaaa

----------


## bjondina

4 Stinet

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BlondiE_18

4 stinet hengra kur shkova kete vere ne shqiperi...ishin te mira vertet...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Steve

Atehere per mendimin tim pizzat nr 1 jane ato Napoletanet,,sepse aty ka lindur pizza e vertet!!! por preferoj me shum byrekun ton!!

Ciaooooooo...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Letersia 76

pizza me kepurdha dhe djathe ....muahhhhhhhh mbaroj fare....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PaMeLaA

Alright Pizza is like my favorite food. I could live on Pizza.
I guess i could eat every kind of pizza?
Pe@ce!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## "Ambrida"

Mua dhe vajzes sime na pelqejne shume picat,por ketu ku jemi asnjehere nuk kemi ngrene pica si ato te shqiperise.
Prandajdo te desha te di si behet nje" pice" .Jam perpjekur disa here por nuk kam arritur ta bej sic duhet sidomos peten.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Don Zhuan

o Dina qekemi te nje mendje hudh nonje slice ketej :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Don Zhuan

ooo se per pak harova plasen sausage ketej :ngerdheshje: 
hey hani nonje tas me tarator e rini urt ju degjoni dakun :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PINK

picat te mira jane .. por sic e thane dhe ca me lart .. mos  hani shume ... une per vete nje pizza ne muaj ha dhe kaq ... 

sa per pizzat e tiranes ... te mira ishin ..po me thene te drejten kudo ku hengra .. nuk e di sepse atje i bejne pa salce ..( ose mund te thuash shummmmee pakk .. ) gjithe lezeti i pizza aty eshte salca .. peperoni , mushrooms , etc ... 

pink

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## kolombi

Kur nuk ndonje per te ngrene gjithmone plasem tek picat.Nuk kam vertet ndonje preference te madhe.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## "Ambrida"

me ka marre malli per nje pice tebere ne Tirane,jo si keto qe i ruajne 2 vjet ne frigorifer e pasta  ti japin per te ngrene.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Korcare_lozonjare

I love Pizza its my favorite food 
umumumuumu yum
i pelqej gjithe llojet varet

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## florjan

ej  kush ka qef nanjoni me msu si bohen pizza...............

----------

